# Benelli Vinci?



## wyoduckdog (May 19, 2009)

Hey I am going to buy a new benelli tomorrow. I am either going to get the vinci or a super nova. I was wondering what you guys thought and if you think a 3 inch shell is enough for goose hunting. Thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if going with a vinci i would wait until next year for the 3 1/2in model. personally id spend a hundred more and buy a SBE II


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

wyoduckdog said:


> Hey I am going to buy a new benelli tomorrow. I am either going to get the vinci or a super nova. I was wondering what you guys thought and if you think a 3 inch shell is enough for goose hunting. Thanks


3" is absolutely enough for geese, anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong. BUT 3.5" is nice to have. Necessary? No.

I would rather have a semi automatic 3" over a 3.5" pump, but would much prefer 3.5" semi auto over both. I would try and find a good deal on a SBE I or II. IMO the SBE I is just as good of gun, and can be found for fairly cheap. It also has much cleaner lines and doesn't look like a plastic space gun hunk of crap.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Why would you go from a vinci to a nova? Go for the M2. I enjoy my new one!


----------



## wyoduckdog (May 19, 2009)

M 2 does not offer 3 1/2 inch either.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Get the vinci and dont look back. Probably cycles better than a SBE anyway. Ive never seen a 3.5" shell do something a 3" shell cant, they are a waste. Might as well save money and shoot better, I know my follow up shots seem to come a lot smoother with the lighter recoil of 3"ers.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

wyoduckdog said:


> M 2 does not offer 3 1/2 inch either.


I know. What I was getting at was why would a person go from a $1300 gun to a $400 gun. There are many guns in between the two. 3.5 isn't needed, just like brody said shoot better or possibly get a choke like a drake killer or patternmaster.


----------



## wyoduckdog (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. I went to buy the vinci today and got a delay on the backround check. I thought this was odd because I have never been in trouble aside from a mip when I was 17. Hopefully it will clear soon, thanks again.


----------



## wyoduckman_06 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wyoduckdog go and get your concealed handgun permit. In wyoming if you have taken the hunters safety course you can go to your local sheriff office get the app. pay 75 dollars. Then go to dmv and get pic taken. In less than 2 months you get your permit. Then no more background checks when you purchase a gun. This will help you out. I had a SBEII it is a piece of junk. I would never buy another one. The but spring would allow the bolt to come back when I would set the butt of the gun on the ground. The bolt would not reset in place and I cant tell you how many ducks or geese I missed due to this problem. I shoot remington 11-87 now and It is a great gun. I have had no issues with this gun at all. You make up your own mind but to spend 1300-1500 on a gun. I was insane when I wrote that check. Save the cash for more shells and get a REMINGTON.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the only way that you are going to offset the bolt on a SBE II is by hitting the butt pretty hard into the ground. the gun uses the recoil (inertia) to cycle the shells instead of a gas operated system that is why they are so light compared to alot of autos. so yes if you slam the butt into the ground the bolt will move but just by lightly/normally setting it on the ground you will not have a problem


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an old SBE I and haven't had any problems whatsoever in the 12 years I've had it, my bro and two other friends have SBE II's and also have had no problems. i would like to upgrade to a Vinci or Browning Maxus in the next year or two


----------

